# www.seedboutique.com



## kasgrow (Jan 31, 2008)

I ordered from them once a long time ago. I sent a money order that got cashed but they said they never got it. I decided to give them another try since so many other people have had no problems. I am guessing somebody got to the money order before it got to seedboutique. This time I used a credit card to buy a single pack of northern lights pure indica from nirvana. I placed the order yesterday and I got an email saying it was sent out today. I will let everyone know when I get them here in california. In the past I used dr.chronic and got my seeds in 4 days but he doesn't ship to usa anymore so I have to find a new vendor.
I will let you all know how it goes. I want to stock up on genetics just in case the other vendors decide not to send to usa also.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 31, 2008)

I ordered from seedboutique not too long ago.  Used a pre-pay cc from the grocery store, ordered online, and recieved my seeds in about 12 days from order.  I'm Western USA.  I recieved a prompt reply, when I sent them an email confirming delivery.  WILL order from them again.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 31, 2008)

why not order directly from gypsy??


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 31, 2008)

I have had nothing but good luck from them.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 31, 2008)

Make mental note,
  I was thinking along the same lines, I want to have a good collection going that can be rotational. In other words keep a good stock, but use the seeds and then replace what you use. Good thinking IMHO.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 31, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> why not order directly from gypsy??


 
Isn't gypsy the owner of seedboutique?  I used seedboutique because they take credit cards. I don't want anymore troubles with sending money orders or cash. With a credit card you have more consumer power after the transaction in case of problems.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 8, 2008)

Good News,
I got my seeds today from seedboutique today. I ordered them 8 days ago. The seeds I ordered were in excellent shape and look good. I also recieved 5 free seeds. I am happy with the service and plan on ordering some more tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 8, 2008)

dont count on the free seeds being viable, usually they are dead beats.. but sometimes they do fine just like any other seed so GL man!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> dont count on the free seeds being viable, usually they are dead beats.. but sometimes they do fine just like any other seed so GL man!


 
Very cool on the seeds.  What freebies did you get?  Like akirahz, I've heard from many that the skunk x durban poison ones, and others were duds.  But then I germed 3 and all 3 grew.  I got lucky I guess.  My seeds love me.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 9, 2008)

The freebies are labeled Magical Mystery Mix part deux. I put them in some water last night so I will post my results when I see. I just ordered some more seeds last night. I ordered Arjians haze#3 (greenhouse seeds), white rhino (green house seeds), and white widow (nirvana). I am gathering genetic for breeding. The ones I just recieved are northern lights(nirvana).


----------



## luvdro (Feb 9, 2008)

i just ordered some auroa indica  (nirvana) from seed boutique i used a cc and ill keep everyone post on how things hope they go great


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2008)

Im waiting on seeds from seedbotique too.  I wish all seedbanks would take credit cards.  I would like to order some certain strains but Im not about to send cash or a money order to anybody.  I ordered bubblegum, northern lights 5 x Haze, and white rhino about a week ago. Ill let you all know when they get here.


----------



## luvdro (Feb 10, 2008)

hey maine harvest did u use an prepaid cc n if u did on that cc did u have to put your ss to actually use to send money online says thats the new thing that there doing now so crazy people cant fund crazy like u know who those bimbos that the us just thought id asked


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2008)

it wasnt a prepaid cc.  just a normal card


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 10, 2008)

i'm keeping an eye on this post, if things go right...woo hoooo


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 10, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Isn't gypsy the owner of seedboutique? I used seedboutique because they take credit cards. I don't want anymore troubles with sending money orders or cash. With a credit card you have more consumer power after the transaction in case of problems.


 
yes, I think you may be correct.   :doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i'm keeping an eye on this post, if things go right...woo hoooo


 
If things go right you're gonna have to elaborate on that.


----------



## luvdro (Feb 12, 2008)

o yeah smokinmom ill fo sho keep u posted n u sure look sexy in your picture lol


----------



## luvdro (Feb 16, 2008)

hey yall i ordered last saturday n i recieved my beans today so now ill keep u guys posted on how things go


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool beans.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 16, 2008)

My seeds came today. I orded them last friday and they came today 8 days.
They all look good and came in their breeder packs in good shape. I also got 5 free seeds Haze x skunk 1. The free seeds I got last time were duds but these seeds look better. 
I put one arjan's haze, two white widow, and two white rhino seeds to soak. The norther lights from the last order sprouted nicely and look good, 3 for 3.
I am happy with the service from seed boutique so far and I will be ordering from them again in the future.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool beans!!!  

Hope they give you the best gals you've ever seen.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks smokin mom. I am looking forward to making seeds and doing some breeding in the future from them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2008)

*Congrats on getting your beans Kasgrow. :aok:  Now lets get them germinated and into some soil.  *


----------



## doctorvapor (Feb 17, 2008)

GREAT!!!I put in an order this tues.we'll see what happens.
congrats again!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 19, 2008)

Im getting nervous about the order I made.  I ordered my seeds the same day as Kasgrow and he got his seeds 11 days ago.  We used the same payment method and from the same seedbank.  We live in the same country and i am a couple thousand miles closer the UK than he is.  Why would he get his seeds way before me?  I made a second order and I havent got that one either.  I am going to be so pissed if customs got both my orders.  Congrats on getting your seeds bro I might try some of those greenhouse strains next time too.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 19, 2008)

well its a couple hours later and i just recieved one package.  I got my chimera seeds and those are the ones i ordered a week after my first order.  Im happy now cause i got my Shnazzleberry #2, Mental floss, and they threw in five free Skunk #1 x Haze.  Now im waiting on the white rhino, northern lights x Haze, and i think bubblegum.  I got a bad feeling about that order cause i should have received it way before the order i just got.  allready got all ten shnazzleberries in the paper towel!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorvapor (Feb 19, 2008)

YEP!!!!got my $eed$ today.seven days after i ordered them.CONGRATS MAINEHARVEST!!
s boutique is great.2 for 2 orders so far in 8 days or less to north eastern u.s.
I also got Skunk #1 x Haze freebies.IM very interested in getting some quality lowrider $eed$ next.
peace guys


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 20, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> well its a couple hours later and i just recieved one package.  I got my chimera seeds and those are the ones i ordered a week after my first order.  Im happy now cause i got my Shnazzleberry #2, Mental floss, and they threw in five free Skunk #1 x Haze.  Now im waiting on the white rhino, northern lights x Haze, and i think bubblegum.  I got a bad feeling about that order cause i should have received it way before the order i just got.  allready got all ten shnazzleberries in the paper towel!!!!!!!!



Hey Maine, glad you got some...I just ordered from them yesterday so we will see...I'm in a similiar part of the country in the US, close to the UK !!! If you are in Maine...read this one...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211290#post211290


----------



## NikiDel (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered three weeks back, got my (4) mandala safari seeds packs (40 seeds) plus my 5 seed freebie pack (haze#1 x skunk#1) total price =$60


----------



## HVHY (Feb 21, 2008)

Soon im gonna put in an order for Blue moonshine from Seedboutique wish me luck because thats a substantial investment.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 21, 2008)

good luck hvhv and you should be just fine ordered from them several times with no problems


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 8, 2008)

ive used them a couple of times ive alwayes got my seeds i made an order on 3/31/08 i got my seeds today 4/8/08


----------



## scrub (Apr 13, 2008)

I  ordered on 3-29-08, Its been 15 days and nothing, but I have my fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## scrub (Apr 14, 2008)

I  guess  u  make a  post  and  u  get  your  beans !!!!   Freebees  are  really  small  but  look  viable ( skunk #1 x  haze).  Northern Lights  &  Skunk  Special  look  good .  I'll  post  a germ  percentage  in  a  couple days.  Seed  Boutique  u r  1 for 1  and will get my repeat buisness if  the genome  looks  good.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 14, 2008)

scrub said:
			
		

> I  guess  u  make a  post  and  u  get  your  beans !!!!   Freebees  are  really  small  but  look  viable ( skunk #1 x  haze).  Northern Lights  &  Skunk  Special  look  good .  I'll  post  a germ  percentage  in  a  couple days.  Seed  Boutique  u r  1 for 1  and will get my repeat buisness if  the genome  looks  good.



Cool, good luck with them and yes it's cool to let people know and then you may get some reputation points like so...


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 16, 2008)

I ordered a Nirvana "special" from Gypsy (buy 6 for $150, pick a free pack, plus usual freeb), and some Pot of Gold. I also sent for an order at Attitude at the same time. Both were Money Orders, and both acknowledged my order on 4/26. All have arrived in a timely fashion. The seedboutique was separated into 3 packets, all arrived in the same week. PS- freeb was skunkman Orig Haze x Skunk#1- tiny seeds, yet healthy looking. Haven't tried)
 BTW, ( I REALLY need a ******* camera), the free from Attitude was 5  Afghan Mafia, all germed in 24 hrs.  At 8 days old they're off like a prom dress, along w/ some Sensi Skunk. Finally getting some nice healthy plants. I recently switched from DWC to Hempy Buckets, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## scrub (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, I didn't expect to make this post so soon. I germinated  5  nl , 5 ss , and 3 sk1 x haze (freebies)  and in 48hrs  I  have  100%  germ rate on the nl  and freebies  but  nothing so far on the skunk special. So props to seed boutique.


----------



## scrub (Apr 18, 2008)

although  the nl and freebies  germinated fine (100%) .  I was unable to get any of the skunk special to germinate WHICH IS A REAL BUMMER


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys I ordered my seeds on April 13 (AK-48/Double Gum) with Credit Card will let you no when they come in (Canada) thanks PP:hubba:


----------



## doctorvapor (Apr 19, 2008)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Hi guys I ordered my seeds on April 13 (AK-48/Double Gum) with Credit Card will let you no when they come in (Canada) thanks PP:hubba:


good luck


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 19, 2008)

Well this past week I orderd from two diffrent seedbanks, Seedboutique and Dutchbreed. I orderd "Autum Fall" from Dutchbreed and "Johnny Blaze" and "White Skunk" from Seedboutique. I'll keep you guys up to date on my orders.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 19, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,
  I decided that enough good stuff has been related to Nirvana, and thought to go through the ads on our site here. Good points for MarP from what I understand.
  I ordered 10 WW, and 10 Blue Mystic, used cc for control, and was notified immediately that all was cool.
  They step by stepped me and I got them in a stealth pac that was a total surprise to me. (gotta look close). I almost threw the package out, along with being pissed off, (my Bad).
  Got what I wanted, checked to see what my statement would say, and again pleasantly surprised. Return address was totally stealth and made it look just too cool, fooled me, and I don't miss much in this OL'World ya know.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## milehigh (Apr 20, 2008)

does dr chronic still ship stateside.. I am in need of some lowryder stock...


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I dont think they ship to North America!


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 23, 2008)

Got my seeds today, I ordered 7 bussines ago really good service. Funny story I ordered spores from the same country I live(canada) and they got here at the same time I even ordered at the same time!Canada post for yeah.LOL


----------



## BushyKush420 (May 1, 2008)

has been about a month... still nothing..


----------



## BushyKush420 (May 10, 2008)

got em


----------



## SweetSoca (May 11, 2008)

I ordered some seeds from seedboutique about 3 weeks ago and they still have not shipped because they are on "back order". Its my first time ordering from them and probably the last.


----------



## benamucc (May 11, 2008)

i don't think it's their fault if something is backordered.   i've done 2 orders with them now.  always get freebies, and reasonable shipping times/prices...


----------



## siegalsmoker (May 11, 2008)

Have to agree...Ordered from them 2 times before and got them in a very reasonable amount of time...JMO Good luck though...Hope u still get them..


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 13, 2008)

Just received, fast shipping too. I recommend, and I will use again.
I'm a happy camper


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 21, 2008)

I ordered Nirvana Hindu Kush seeds from Seedboutique last friday(5/16)  .  SOunds like everyone's freebie is skunkxHaze....Ill take it!  WIsh me luck.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 28, 2008)

I received my seeds yesterday 5/28 so i am very pleased with Seedboutique service.  
I also received the skunkxhaze freebie
Germ stage has begun, ill start a journal soon.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2008)

Good luck on the growing man. give them skunk cross time to flower man you wont be disapointed i took mine at 12 weeks and think it may have been best to let them go a bit longer but pulled early after a couple of feedings got missed and death was around the door. they got huge too man all sativa mine were jsut about 7 ft by the time the finished.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 30, 2008)

Thats really tall dubba.  Ive germed two skunkxhaze and germed 6 kush.  So far 5 kush sprouted and no luck with the skunk....  Will start journal as soon as they sprout up.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 31, 2008)

Yeah i had 2 freebie packs of 5 in each and i think i only got like 5 total out of the 10 seeds to break and 3 turned female. I think most of the time the freebies are just old and may or may not grow.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 31, 2008)

you got some of them sam the skunkman's original t (hazeXskunk 1)
i was wondering about this breeder and strain.i got my seeds a little over a week ago. (they took a little under 2 wks 2 get here) i got aurora indica and jock horror seeds.i still have to order some white widow,four way,and mandala kalichokra. these skunkXhaze seeds are alot darker and smaller than the other strains i ordered.anybody grew this yet?


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

does seed boutique package there products were the shipper wont know its mary jane seeds and snitch . . . i live in north America were the government thinks marijuana is bad . . .  lol its bad because they cant control the cartel of it but yeah i would appreciate the feed


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Needy,Yes it is discreet.
Aurora I am growing the SkunkXhaze now, so far 3of 3 have germed.  Theyre all in first week or so.  Lemme know how they work out for you.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 10, 2008)

i got seeds from the seed boutique. i ordered northern lights pure indica and aurora indica got my seeds in less than 2 weeks. used a c.c.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 10, 2008)

where does seed botiique ship from? i believe its safer to have seeds shipped from the UK rather than amsterdam so does anyone know, im planning on ordering some seeds in the near future and really don't want to have them taken by customs


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Seedboutique ships from the UK. I just ordered more seeds from them sunday and I got an email yesterday saying they were shipped. I got nirvana bubblicous, red hair skunk, and white rhino. I will post when I recieve them.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 10, 2008)

forgot to ask this but also wanted to know if they require a signature to pick up package, my last seed order and a order for a ec meter from overseas did  so wondering if this site also does this


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 11, 2008)

No signature needed. They will come in the mail. Just keep an eye out for them because they will be in some kind of stealth packaging.


----------



## needyman (Jun 12, 2008)

nice they will come in the mail box cool lol


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 17, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Seedboutique ships from the UK. I just ordered more seeds from them sunday and I got an email yesterday saying they were shipped. I got nirvana bubblicous, red hair skunk, and white rhino. I will post when I recieve them.


 
My seeds came today. They were all in good shape. I also recieved 5 free seeds, T*haze x skunk#1. It took 8 days like the last two times I ordered from them.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 22, 2008)

first time ordering with seedboutique and will do it again, they were a little slower than marijuana-seeds.nl by 4 days, but can't beat their prices. ordered white widow, blue mystic, and white rhino + the T*Haze x Skunk #1 freebies. ordered june 10 recieved june 21


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 22, 2008)

I finally tried the free seeds,  Orig.Haze x Skunk#1. Three of 5 germed, look fine at 10 days. They have very slender leaves compared to the NL x Shiva and Afghan Kush that I sprouted at the same time


----------

